# Yellow Amber Warner Safe Cure London



## Oldsdigger (Jan 17, 2018)

So I wanted to share this little beauty ! Have had this stored away for many years. It is a beautiful Yellow/Amber glass. It's embossment is shallow and not well defined but legible. The only thing that sucks is a chip at the base. I don't remember if the chip was there when I got the bottle, or it happened while in storage !  But I didn't know they were in the UK also, just thought it was U.S. based bottle. London embossed under the safe. Enjoy !


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 17, 2018)

That's a beauty.  The average amber example is much darker. 

​


----------



## Oldsdigger (Jan 17, 2018)

Thank you Harry ! One of the reasons I had to get it ! Just wish it didn't have the chip on the Bottom  I didn't know there was a green version too ! This one doesn't have the great details like the one above. Seems much cruder. Would that make mine an earlier version ? I've had mine for over 15 years so not sure what it would be value wise. I stopped collecting  back in the early 90's when work and other responsibilities interfered. Thinking of liquidating the collection since it just sits in boxes in the basement without a place to displays them.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 17, 2018)

A weak strike generally results from a worn mold.  An iron mold has a life-span. That is, a limited number of bottles can be satisfactorily blown in the mold before crisp edges (as with embossing) are rounded by oxidation from contact with the hot glass. I have a few of these Warner's bottles, but I don't keep up with values.


----------

